# mögen (Modalverb, Vollverb)



## Deutschlehren

Hallo !
Ich moechte das Modalverb "moegen" meinen Studenten lehren und ich wundere mich, ob man "Ich mag meine Hausaufgaben zu machen" richtig ist oder ob, es besser ist "ich mache gern meine Hausaufgaben" zu sagen?
Es klingelt nur komisch "ich mag meine Hausaufgaben zu machen" zu sagen...
HILFE !
Elodie


----------



## elroy

Hallo Elodie, und willkommen im Forum.

Meine Erachtens ist "ich mag meine Hausaufgaben zu machen" falsch.

Entweder sagt man "ich mache meine Hausaufgaben gerne" oder "Ich mag es, meine Hausaufgaben zu machen".

"Mögen" kann nur in den folgenden Fällen als Modalverb verwendet werden:

-Um einen Wunsch auszudrücken, *nur im Konjunktiv-II*: 

_Ich möchte nach Spanien reisen._

-Um eine *Mög*lichkeit auszudrücken:

_Deutschland mag ein schönes Land sein, aber ich will trotzdem dort nicht wohnen._

So empfinde ich es zumindest.  Ich ließe mich natürlich eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## heidita

Deutschlehren said:


> Hallo !
> Ich moechte das Modalverb "moegen" meinen Studenten lehren und ich wundere mich, ob man "Ich mag meine Hausaufgaben zu machen" richtig ist oder ob, es besser ist "ich mache gern meine Hausaufgaben" zu sagen?
> Es klingelt nur komisch "ich mag meine Hausaufgaben zu machen" zu sagen...
> HILFE !
> Elodie


 
Halli, Hallo, willkommen!

Eine Kleinigkeit: _ich wundere mich_ solltest Du hier durch "ich frage mich" ersetzen.

Mögen wird oft im Süden Deutschlands benutzt. Das erklären Dir dann die Freunde vom Süden. 

So wird um Beispiel gesagt: Ich mag das nicht (essen).


----------



## Whodunit

heidita said:


> Mögen wird oft im Süden Deutschlands benutzt. Das erklären Dir dann die Freunde vom Süden.
> 
> So wird um Beispiel gesagt: Ich mag das nicht (essen).


 
Ja, das stimmt.

Wenn man "ich mag das nicht essen" sagt, klingt es sehr süddeutsch. Man kann es aber auch im positiven Sinne ("Ich mag das gerne essen") verwenden, was wiederum süddeutsch und österreichisch klingt.

Die hochdeutschen und in Deutschland meist verbreiteten Varianten wurden von Elroy schon erklärt.


----------



## Hutschi

In "Ich mag das und das (nicht)" wird "mögen" praktisch als Vollverb verwendet.

"Ich mag keinen Spinat". (Das heißt: "Ich habe Spinat nicht gerne.)" 

Das hat eine leicht andere Bedeutung als: "Ich mag keinen Spinat essen." (Obwohl es das eventuell umfasst.) 

"Ich mag keinen Spinat" wird oft verwendet, "Ich mag keinen Spinat essen" ist möglich, ich habe das aber noch nicht gehört. (Es wurde schon erwähnt, dass es _regional_ verwendet wird)

Man darf die Formen und Bedeutungen nicht verwechseln und es ist auch nicht unbedingt eine Ellipse (Auslassung). 

Das zeigt der folgende Witz:

"Mama, Mama, ich mag mein Brüderchen nicht!"
"Sei still, es wird gegessen, was auf den Tisch kommt."


----------



## Hutschi

> ... oder ob, es besser ist "ich mache gern meine Hausaufgaben" zu sagen?


 
Es ist in dem Zusammenhang besser, auf "mag" zu verzichten.


_Ich mache meine Hausaufgaben gerne._
_Ich mache meine Hausaufgaben gern._

etwas *gern machen* -"gern" kommt ans Ende des Satzes, "machen" an die zweite Stelle.

Regional weit verbreitet gibt es in der Umgangssprache auch:
_Ich mache gern meine Hausaufgaben._ 
Ob es standardsprachlich ist, weiß ich nicht genau.

Standardsprachlich kann man auch sagen:

_Ich mache gern Hausaufgaben._


----------



## Kajjo

Deutschlehren said:


> Hallo !
> Ich moechte das Modalverb "moegen" meinen Studenten lehren und ich wundere mich, ob man "Ich mag meine Hausaufgaben zu machen" richtig ist oder ob, es besser ist "ich mache gern meine Hausaufgaben" zu sagen?
> Es klingelt nur komisch "ich mag meine Hausaufgaben zu machen" zu sagen.
> Elodie


Hallo Elodie!

Falsch: "Ich mag meine Hausaufgaben zu machen."
Richtig: "Ich mache gerne meine Hausaufgaben."

Anmerkung:
"ich wundere mich, ob" ist falsch übersetzt aus Englisch "I wonder". Richtig heißt es im Deutschen "ich frage mich, ob".

Kajjo


----------



## AGATHA2

Deutschlehren said:


> Hallo !
> Ich moechte das Modalverb "moegen" meinen Studenten lehren und ich wundere mich, ob man "Ich mag meine Hausaufgaben zu machen" richtig ist oder ob, es besser ist "ich mache gern meine Hausaufgaben" zu sagen?
> Es klingelt nur komisch "ich mag meine Hausaufgaben zu machen" zu sagen...
> HILFE !
> Elodie


 
Hallo Elodie !

Darf ich dir noch sagen, dass lehren mit Akkusativ verwendet wird, also "meine Studenten lehren" oder du kannst auch sagen "meinen Studenten beibringen"

Es klingelt = ca sonne, aber nur, wenn es eine Glocke oder etwas in dieser Art ist. Sonst heißt es "es klingt"  
schöne Grüße


----------



## AGATHA2

Whodunit said:


> Wenn man "ich mag das nicht essen" sagt, klingt es sehr süddeutsch.


 
Interessant !  Wie sagt ihr denn dazu ? 
Wahrscheinlich "Ich will das nicht essen", weil "ich esse das nicht gerne" ist ja nicht das  das gleiche wie "ich mag das nicht essen"


----------



## heidita

AGATHA2 said:


> Wahrscheinlich "Ich will das nicht essen", weil "ich esse das nicht gerne" ist ja nicht das das gleiche wie "ich mag das nicht essen"


 
Das ist nun auch wieder wahr!

Ich mag das nicht. : Das schmeckt mir nicht. _oder_ Das gefällt mir nicht.

Ich mag das nicht essen.: Ich will/ möchte das nicht essen.


----------



## herrkeinname

elroy said:


> "Ich mag es, meine Hausaufgaben zu machen".
> *nur im Konjunktiv-II*:



Ist es nicht so, dass diese Form für umgangssprachlich gehalten wird?


----------



## elroy

herrkeinname said:


> Ist es nicht so, dass diese Form für umgangssprachlich gehalten wird?


 Habe ich bisher nicht gehört.  Ich glaube schon, dass "ich möchte nach Frankreich fahren" doch standardsprachlich ist.  Was meinen die anderen?


----------



## Whodunit

AGATHA2 said:


> Interessant ! Wie sagt ihr denn dazu ?
> Wahrscheinlich "Ich will das nicht essen", weil "ich esse das nicht gerne" ist ja nicht das das gleiche wie "ich mag das nicht essen"


 
Ja, wir sagen "Ich will das nicht essen".



elroy said:


> Habe ich bisher nicht gehört. Ich glaube schon, dass "ich möchte nach Frankreich fahren" doch standardsprachlich ist. Was meinen die anderen?


 
Eindeutig standardsprachlich. Umgangssprachlich wäre dagegen "Ich will das haben."


----------



## herrkeinname

elroy said:


> Habe ich bisher nicht gehört. Ich glaube schon, dass "ich möchte nach Frankreich fahren" doch standardsprachlich ist. Was meinen die anderen?


Wir müssen uns missverstanden haben. 
"Ich möchte nach Frankreich fahren" gilt als standardsprachlich und das unterliegt keinem Zweifel. Ich habe jedoch "Ich mag es, meine Hausaufgaben zu machen" gemeint. Bei Modalverben ist der Gebrauch von der Infinitivkonstruktion sterng verboten. Also muss "mögen" eine Ausnahme sein, vorausgesetzt dass der Satz standardsprachlich korrekt ist.


----------



## Kajjo

herrkeinname said:


> Wir müssen uns missverstanden haben.
> "Ich möchte nach Frankreich fahren" gilt als standardsprachlich und das unterliegt keinem Zweifel. Ich habe jedoch "Ich mag es, meine Hausaufgaben zu machen" gemeint. Bei Modalverben ist der Gebrauch von der Infinitivkonstruktion sterng verboten. Also muss "mögen" eine Ausnahme sein, vorausgesetzt dass der Satz standardsprachlich korrekt ist.


Aha. Ich glaube, ich habe das Mißverständnis erkannt. Modalverben können mit Infinitiven stehen, aber stets ohne "zu". Dies betrifft aber natürlich nur den Satzteil, in dem sie als Verb auftreten!

_Möchtest Du spielen?
Sie mag nicht fernsehen.
Ich mag es, meiner Schwester beim Tanzen zuzusehen.
Ich mag es, wenn Du ...
Ich mag es, daß er...
_
Die Nebensätze nach dem Komma sind in der Gestaltung frei! Sie dürfen natürlich auch Infinitiv-Konstruktionen mit "zu" enthalten.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

heidita said:


> Ich mag das nicht. : Das schmeckt mir nicht. _oder_ Das gefällt mir nicht.


Ich möchte ergänzen, daß man dies umgangssprachlich auch im Norddeutschen so sagt. Es scheint sich heutzutage also nicht mehr um einen süddeutschen Regionalismus zu handeln.

_Magst Du Brokkoli?
Ich mag kein Schokoladeneis!
Ich mag klassische Musik.
Ich mag dich!
_
Kajjo


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Aha. Ich glaube, ich habe das Mißverständnis erkannt. Modalverben können mit Infinitiven stehen, aber stets ohne "zu". Dies betrifft aber natürlich nur den Satzteil, in dem sie als Verb auftreten!


 Das stimmt, aber ich möchte noch ergänzen, dass es sich bei "ich mag es" sowieso um kein Modalverb handelt. Wie oben schon erwähnt kann "mögen" als Vollverb funktionieren.


> _Sie mag nicht fernsehen._


Ist das standardsprachlich richtig?


----------



## Kajjo

> _Sie mag nicht fernsehen. _Ist das standardsprachlich richtig?


Ja, warum nicht?

Kajjo


----------



## herrkeinname

Kajjo said:


> Ja, warum nicht?
> 
> Kajjo


Ich würde sagen:
1. Ich mag es, fernzusehen.
2. Ich sehe gerne fern.

Wobei ich bei der zweiten Variante bleiben würde.


----------



## Kajjo

herrkeinname said:


> Ich würde sagen:
> 1. Ich mag es fernzusehen. [ohne Komma!]
> 2. Ich sehe gerne fern.


Nun, die erste Variante hast Du bis eben noch abgelehnt. Sie ist aber richtig, wenn auch in dieser Kürze etwas ungewöhnlich!
Die zweite ist sowieso korrekt.

Das Verb "fernsehen" steht aber auch im Duden und wird auch allgemein verwendet. Es spricht nichts dagegen, es hier zu verwenden.

Welche konkreten Einwände hast Du gegen meinen Beispielsatz?

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Ich mag es fernzusehen. [ohne Komma!] 
Ich mag es, fernzusehen. [mit Komma!]

Beide Varianten sind richtig, wenn ich es richtig verstehe.


http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=269476


*http://www.rechtschreibrat.com/* 


*Anmerkung des Moderators:* Dein Zitat musste ich leider entfernen, weil es mehr als vier Zeilen lang war und daher gegen unsere Urheberrechtsregeln verstößt. Du darfst entweder höchstens vier Zeilen davon hierhin abtippen oder einfach den Link für den ganzen Text angeben. Danke fürs Verständnis.​ 
Danke für den Hinweis. Das hatte ich nicht beachtet. Ich versuche immer, das Urheberrecht einzuhalten, hatte aber die 4-Zeilen-Regel des Forums vergessen.

Hier der entsprechende Hinweis aus
Paragraph 75
(Um es richtig zu verstehen,empfielt sich, den gesamten Abschnitt in der Primärquelle zu lesen.)



> E1: Wenn ein bloßer Infinitiv vorliegt, können in den Fallgruppen (2) und (3)
> die Kommas weggelassen werden, sofern keine Missverständnisse entstehen:
> _
> Den Plan(,) abzureisen(,) hatte sie schon lange gefasst. Die Angst(,) zu
> fallen(,) lähmte seine Schritte. Thomas dachte nicht daran(,) zu gehen.
> _


----------



## AGATHA2

Natürlich ist  "ich mag es fernzusehen" ein korrekter Satz. Aber würdet ihr ihn auch verwenden ? Ich würde ihn weder sagen noch schreiben


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Ja, warum nicht?


 Also ich dachte bisher, man könnte "mögen" nicht als Modalverb mit der Bedeutung "to like" benutzen.  Das ist doch eine der ersten Sachen, die uns als Deutschlernenden beigebracht wird!  Ehrlich gesagt muss ich auch sagen, dass ich das bisher bei keinem Deutschen gehört habe, dafür aber sehr oft "ich mache etwas gern(e)".


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Also ich dachte bisher, man könnte "mögen" nicht als Modalverb mit der Bedeutung "to like" benutzen.  Das ist doch eine der ersten Sachen, die uns als Deutschlernenden beigebracht wird!  Ehrlich gesagt muss ich auch sagen, dass ich das bisher bei keinem Deutschen gehört habe, dafür aber sehr oft "ich mache etwas gern(e)".


Natürlich kann man "mögen" in dieser Bedeutung nutzen. Warum denn nicht? Ganz im Gegenteil, die Bedeutung "gefallen, Lust haben, gerne mögen" ist eine der Grundbedeutungen! Mir fällt jetzt beim besten Wissen kein Argument ein, warum diese Bedeutung nicht standardsprachlich sein sollte.

Vergleiche die Beispiele bei Canoo.net:Bedeutungswörterbuch (mögen, im Sinne von _gefallen_) und Canoo.net:Modalverb:Lust (mögen, im Sinne von Lust haben). Auch DWDS:mögen führt diese Bedeutung gleich als erste auf.

_ Ich mag klassische Musik!
Sag mal, magst Du eigentlich Rockmusik?
Ich mag keine Tiere streicheln!
Darüber mag ich nicht reden!
_
Die Bedeutung "lieben, jemanden gerne haben" ist laut DWDS angeblich regional süddeutsch, aber in Norddeutschland ist diese Bedeutung auch sehr verbreitet: _Ich mag Dich!_

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ich mag es fernzusehen. [ohne Komma!]
> Ich mag es, fernzusehen. [mit Komma!]
> Beide Varianten sind richtig, wenn ich es richtig verstehe.


Ich schaue durch die Reform der Reform nicht mehr durch, aber es mag sein, daß in der Tat beide Versionen erlaubt sind. Angeraten ist aber nach der neuen Rechtschreibung, nur dann ein Komma zu setzen, wenn es für das Verständnis nötig ist. Es ist aber hier offensichtlich unsinnig, einen einfachen Infinitiv abzutrennen. Wie in meiner Signatur zweifelsfrei erkennbar, korrigiere ich nach der etablierten Rechtschreibung und klassischerweise wird nur der erweiterte Infinitiv abgetrennt. Diese Regel ist wirklich überaus sinnvoll sowie leicht und konsequent anzuwenden! Diese Konsequenz und Logik hilft Sprachschülern, Wahlfreiheit dagegen erfordert Sprachgefühl, über das erst Fortgeschrittene in ausreichendem Maße verfügen.

Kajjo


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Natürlich kann man "mögen" in dieser Bedeutung nutzen. Warum denn nicht? Ganz im Gegenteil, die Bedeutung "gefallen, Lust haben, gerne mögen" ist eine der Grundbedeutungen! Mir fällt jetzt beim besten Wissen kein Argument ein, warum diese Bedeutung nicht standardsprachlich sein sollte.


 Dass die _Bedeutung_ standardsprachlich ist, habe ich nicht bestritten.  Diese Bedeutung mit "mögen" als _Modalverb_ war mir allerdings nicht vertraut.  

Kann man also wirklich "What do you like to do?" mit "Was magst Du tun?" übersetzen?

Oder gar "I like to play chess" mit "Ich mag Schach spielen"?

Wenn schon, habe ich ja was Neues gelernt.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Kann man also wirklich "What do you like to do?" mit "Was magst Du tun?" übersetzen?


Ha! Das ist wahrscheinlich das Mißverständnis. Hier muß es heißen:

_Was möchtest Du tun?
Was willst Du [jetzt] tun?
_
Ich glaube, die Verwechslung beruht darin, daß "to like" mehrere Bedeutungen hat, die nicht alle auf die gleiche Art ins Deutsche übersetzt werden können!

No good example comes to my mind at the moment. Sorry. Maybe this as first try:

I like to eat ice cream. = I want now to have an ice cream. = Ich möchte gerne ein Eis. (Frage: Would you like to have an ice cream?)
I like to eat ice cream. = I generally enjoy eating ice cream. = Ich mag Eis [essen]. (Frage: Do you like ice cream?)

Kajjo


----------



## elroy

Nein, Kajjo, "what do you like to do?" kann sich nicht auf einen gengenwärtigen Wunsch beziehen, sondern auf einen allgemeinen Genuss (sprich, etwas, was man immer gerne tut).  Sonst muss es "what *would* you like to do (now)?" heißen, welches dem deutschen "Was möchtest/willst Du (jetzt) tun?" entspricht - soweit ist alles klar.

Ich interessiere mich aber für die Übersetzung von "what do you like to do (in general)?".  Nehmen wir mal ein genaueres Beispiel:

_What do you like to do in your free time?_

Ginge denn "Was magst Du in Deiner Freizeit tun?"?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Nein, Kajjo, "what do you like to do?" kann sich nicht auf einen gengenwärtigen Wunsch beziehen


Ich hatte schon so etwas befürchtet. Diese Konstruktionen sind immer noch schwierig für mich! Klingt alles so ähnlich! )



> _What do you like to do in your free time?_
> Was magst Du in Deiner Freizeit tun?"


_Was unternimmst/machst Du gerne in Deiner Freizeit?_

Dagegen ist folgende Frage speziell auf eine bestimmte, bald kommende Zeit gerichtet:
_Was möchtest Du gerne in Deiner Freizeit machen?_

Ich schließe aus diesen ganzen Verwirrungen, daß die Fragen in beiden Sprachen sehr idiomatisch feststehend sind.

Wichtig ist im Deutschen die Unterscheidung zwischen WUNSCH und LUST. (siehe nochmal Canoo.net).

Der konkrete Wunsch wird im Konjunktiv ausgedrückt (häufigste Verwendung! Der Normalfall):
_Was möchtest Du gerne tun? 
Ich möchte gerne fernsehen!
_
Die Lust (das allgemeine "gerne tun") wird im Indikativ ausgedrückt:
_Michaela mag gerne fernsehen.
Das Mädchen mag nicht darüber reden.
_
Kajjo


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Der konkrete Wunsch wird im Konjunktiv ausgedrückt (häufigste Verwendung! Der Normalfall):
> _Was möchtest Du gerne tun? _
> _Ich möchte gerne fernsehen!_


 Jawohl.  Darauf habe ich mich schon im Beitrag #2 bezogen. 





> Die Lust (das allgemeine "gerne tun") wird im Indikativ ausgedrückt:
> _Michaela mag gerne fernsehen._
> _Das Mädchen mag nicht darüber reden._


 Das ist jetzt das Neue für mich!  Aber warum gehen diese Sätze aber nicht "Was magst Du in Deiner Freizeit tun?".  Ist es einfach idiomatisch?

Übrigens dürfte es im Englischen relativ klar sein:

Wunsch: would like
Lust: like


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Aber warum gehen diese Sätze aber nicht "Was magst Du in Deiner Freizeit tun?".  Ist es einfach idiomatisch?


Ich befürchte, ja. Immerhin sind die "mag"-Konstruktionen ja auch ohnehin seltener. Normalerweise würde ich immer sagen:

_Manuela redet darüber nicht gerne.
Sie sieht gerne fern.
Was machst Du gerne in Deiner Freizeit?
_
Aber die Canoo.net-Sätze sind standardsprachlich korrekt. 

Kajjo


----------

